# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Metropolitan Tokyo - Khách sạn ở Nhật Bản

## dungntn

Địa chỉ: 1-6-1,Nishi-Ikebukuro Toshimaku, Ikebukuro, Tokyo, Nhật Bản

Khách sạn Metropolitan Tokyo là một trong những khách sạn được yêu thích tại Tokyo vì:
Giao thông thuận lợi: Gần Ga Ikebukuro  (0.3                             Km / 4 phút đi bộ)
Tọa lạc trong khu vực dành cho cuộc sống về đêm, mua sắm và nhiều các nhà hàng
Gần các sân bay quốc tế:              
Sân bay Quốc Tế Haneda (20.5                             Km)Sân bay Quốc Tế Narita (61.3                             Km) 

Một kỳ nghỉ tại khách sạn Metropolitan Edmont ở Tokyo (Iidabashi), bạn sẽ được cảm nhận sự thoải mái và tiện nghi. Khách sạn Metropolitan Tokyo là khách sạn dành cho gia đình này nằm trong phạm vi gần của Kitanomaru Park và Nippon Budokan.

Nghỉ ngơi tại Metropolitan Tokyo sẽ cho bạn cảm giác thoải mái như được ở nhà với phòng máy lạnh gồm tủ lạnh và TV LCD. Bạn sẽ có những giấc ngủ ngon với chiếc giường êm ái. Bạn cũng sẽ được truy cập Internet tốc độ cao (có dây) giúp bạn kết nối kết nối với bạn bè và người thân ở mọi quê nhà. Phòng tắm có vòi hoa sen / bồn tắm kết hợp, gương trang điểm / cạo râu... Tất cả đều sạch sẽ và tiện nghi.

Ăn uống 
Thỏa mãn sở thích của bạn tại nhà hàng của khách sạn, nơi phục vụ bữa sáng, bữa trưa và bữa tối, hoặc lấy một bữa ăn nhẹ tại quán cà / quán cà phê. Làm dịu cơn khát của bạn với thức uống ưa thích tại quầy bar / phòng chờ.

Kinh doanh, Tiện nghi khác 
Tính năng tiện nghi bao gồm dịch vụ đổi tiền, cho thuê máy tính, và báo miễn phí tại sảnh. Ngoài ra khách sạn còn có các dịch vụ cao cấp, spa, phòng họp hội nghị...


Nhân viên tại  Khách sạn Metropolitan Tokyo vô cùng nhiệt tình và chu đáo, chắc chắn sẽ làm bạn hài lòng.


Metropolitan Tokyo-khach-san-nhat-ban-du-lich-nhat-ban


Metropolitan Tokyo-khach-san-nhat-ban-du-lich-nhat-ban


Metropolitan Tokyo-khach-san-nhat-ban-du-lich-nhat-ban


Metropolitan Tokyo-khach-san-nhat-ban-du-lich-nhat-ban
 





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $* 





Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban* 





Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------


## dung89

Ui ngoại cảnh khách sạn đẹp quá

----------

